# ~ BOWHUNT impact shot on AXIS BUCK ! ( vid )



## takoma (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hey all,...*

*Just had to share my friend Michael's edit shot on this axis buck from a couple weeks back.*
* It was Michael's bud that had this guy on his 1st sit of a 2 day hunt. Shot cracked that front leg bone and hit all LOW VITALS.*
* Buck went maybe 50 yard. Michael has on a film as well a miss on a nice blackbuck, and a 30+ axis with his girls,.. that just needed 10 more yards to make it to the lane, but turned .*
*Ughhhhhhhhhh ! been there.. Great times at the Quatro B ranch.*


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Cool video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GoGetEM (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice shot on a nice deer! thanks for sharing


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Sweet, good eats


----------

